# Need Prayers please



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi guys, kind of had some bad stuff happen yesterday. My grandma went in for a knee replacment surgery. Now she is in the ICU because the nurse at the hospital over medicated her on narcotics.







Mom got a call at midnight, they told her that she had been overdosed on narcotics and was brought to the ICU with heart rate in the 30's and no blood pressure. They gave her Narcan, something that reverses the effects of Narctoics. Called again at 3:00am said that the Narcan still hadn't reversed the effects she was still very low on blood pressures and heart rate and they had to put in a central line (like an IV going from the neck to the heart). SHe is now on a Dopamine drip to raise her blood pressure and heart rate. We are very upset the nurse really messed up a couple times. 

Here is what happened if u have time: For one, my grandma had the surgery and had a nerve blocker inserted into her leg, so the woman had no pain at all. The nurse brought in a medicine cup with the meds already opened never stated what they were, saw my grandma was sleeping and said shed be back to give them. (this is after 5:00pm sometime). Mom said shed give them with her food the nurse said ok. SO she never said what they were and did not give them to my grandma herself to make sure she got them, and left open meds unattended in a room, not to mention narcotics! So she never assessed my grandmas pain, medicated her with narctoics when there was no pain-you don't do that.







Especially on a 78 y/o who already is having a hard time getting her pressures up from surgery. Awhile later her back started hurting and head hurt really bad (Morphine causes bad headaches) so mom and I didn't think she had received any pain meds so I told her to ask for some. They finally brought her some more at 9:00pm. They asked what my grandma usually took mom told her she takes extra strenght tylenol they asked her if she wanted that or Percocet (a narcotic), and mom said she didn't know. ANyay they brought in more narcotics. Then after all this took place the doc was telling mom how the nurse said she was insisting on grandma getting morphine. Mom said NO i never said to give her morphine, she took the nerver blocker option so she didn't need Moprhine, and then she told htme if she realized she had been medicated for pain, she wouldn't have asked for more for her and would have tried to comfort/calm her. Now they are going to put in a pacemaker if her pressures/pulse don't go up. Mom talked to the doc. yesterday who is doing this he had no clue she went down so low from too many narcs, (she always has a problem on the high side, never the low). He is waiting until 3 today to see if she needes it or not. I think I said everything, will add more later if i forgot. I have to head to work, but please send prayers for my grandma.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! It sounds like that nurse was very negligent!








My thoughts and prayers are with your family!! I know it must really be tough right now! Take it one hour at a time, and try not to get overwhelmed!
Big hugs being sent to you!


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

Our prayers are with you!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry that you all are going through this...I will say some prayers. 










Susan


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard Narcan is the worse thing to give to someone who's on pain meds and should be used as a last alternative. I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope things get better soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry this happened to your grandma and I will say a prayer for her recovery.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your Grandma. My prayers with be with her.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Many prayers for you and your family...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I really hope your grandmother is recovering well from this.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry this has happened







Prayers being sent your Grandmas way and to you and your family.Please keep us posted and know you have many friends here to count on


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Can you say "lawsuit", don't let this drop.....the RN in charge should be taken to task for the mistake. I have often told people that they should sue in as far as a medical issue goes, and if they "feel bad" about it, if and when they win, donate the $$$ to a charity...the point is, the results of a lawsuit in a Medical/Hospital setting are generally more safeguards against the mistake happening again, and that is what you are really going after. I pray your Grandma will be well again soon....


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

prayers going out to your grandmother and your mom....keep us posted....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

um can we say medical malpractice?









your poor grandmother. i hope she's ok


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your Grandma is in my prayers!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this about your grandmother. I sure hope and pray that things will improve. Please keep us posted.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your family.









-c


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys.







She is getting a pacemaker placed right now.







Mom was with her earlier and her heart rate dropped significantly and she passed out







-very much concerns me about brain damage. They are saying it is her AFib that is causing this, could be but I feel like it is the narcotics that exacerbated it.







She did not have this stuff going on, wasn't on a dopamine drip or anything prior to receiving the Morphine....Morphine that she did not even ask for







Thank goodness this is happening at the hospital I turned down a position at, or else I would not beable to work there anymore







.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I wish your grandmother strength. Unfortunattly my family went through the same thing with a nurse although it was a baby in the family and he was not strong enough. Don't worry, her angels are watching over her.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sending my prayers for your grandma.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Becky,how is she doing tonight? Hope she is resting comfortably and no futher problems.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jun 3 2005, 07:54 PM
> *Becky,how is she doing tonight? Hope she is resting comfortably and no futher problems.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Me too!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay they are now doing the pacemaker at 8:00am tomorrow. She is on coumadin, and her level was too high. they are giving her vitamin K to help her blood to clot so they can give the pacemaker. She seemed better, but her Oxygen level is low in her blood, she has to wear a face mask for oxygen. She also now has pneumonia.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I hope her O2 level improves tonight. This is such a mess. I hope the pneumonia improves too. My grandfather had that for a while...Keep positive, we're all here for you. Your grandmother is in my prayers for a quick recovery


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

You and your grandmother are in my prayers. I hope all goes well with the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no, pneumonia on top of that


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 3 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Okay they are now doing the pacemaker at 8:00am tomorrow.  She is on coumadin, and her level was too high.  they are giving her vitamin K to help her blood to clot so they can give the pacemaker.  She seemed better, but her Oxygen level is low in her blood, she has to wear a face mask for oxygen.  She also now has pneumonia.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Stay positive and pray, pray, pray!







Big hugs!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about your grandmother. Was she just diagnosed with afib or did she have it prior to the surgery? Is she rate-controlled now? I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I sure hope they get all of these problems resolved!!! Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 4 2005, 11:32 AM
> *I am sorry to hear about your grandmother.  Was she just diagnosed with afib or did she have it prior to the surgery?  Is she rate-controlled now?  I hope she gets better soon.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68926*


[/QUOTE]
She already had the Afib, but it was controlled, she hadn't had any problems with it for quite awhile. She is not in Afib now either, as far as what I have seen from her monitor while I have been there. The pace maker they put in will only pace when her HR drops under 50. They said they would and did put it in the through the right side of her chest instead of the left because she had the central line incision already there. Then afterwards they informed us that the Left side is much easier to use and the right side is a lot harder to wind the wires thru to attach them to the heart and that he had a hard time (3 hours), and that it is easier for it to become unattached. This bothered us because if we had known that the right side is worse than the left to do this stuff we would have said just go ahead and put it on the left.







THey are now saying she got her pneumonia from aspirating when she crashed from having too many narcotics.







That nurse just makes me so sick







. This is a knee surgery she went in for, there should be no reason for the pacemaker, being in the ICU (which has very very nice nurses there), crashing with no BP and a rate of 30, the pneumonia....so so mad about all of this. THanks for the prayers, my mom is getting very very exhausted, she has to go back home tomorrow but will be back again on Tuesday, so my hubby, uncle and aunt, and I will still be here for her. Oh also after she had crashed and they got her back she was very aggitated and restless and pulled out her nerve block in her leg from moving the leg around (this happend the morning of the 2nd, not sure if I posted it yet). So for pain they are giving her extra strength tylenol and I think Haldol to get her to calm down and rest some. Last night she was very alert, ate great (tried giving her chicken away to all of us







), her personality was excellent, just hard to hear some because she had on the face mask. Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers guys, it means a lot.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update... she is so lucky to have you for a granddaughter .... since you're a nurse and can look after things better than a lay person ... I hope she continues to improve.

That whole situation is just a nightmare... Like you say... she went in for a simple knee surgery and now all these other things happen... that just isn't right!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jun 4 2005, 04:42 PM
> *Thanks for the update... she is so lucky to have you for a granddaughter .... since you're a nurse and can look after things better than a lay person ... I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> That whole situation is just a nightmare... Like you say... she went in for a simple knee surgery and now all these other things happen... that just isn't right!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68995*


[/QUOTE]
THanks. Yeah its very frustrating especialy being a nurse now and knowing exactly where the first one screwed up. Her surgery went excellent, it is just hte nurse who left the pills unattended (including 2 narcotic pills), didn't give them to my grandma herself or wait to make sure she got them all down, falsely documented the time they were given (no biggy on regular meds if it is an hour before/after, but with narcs, especially with a 78y/o woman, u have to be careful), administered pain meds without informing my grandma or asking if she wanted any---she had no pain but a sore throat, she wasn't in need for any pain meds. I think we are going to head back to the hospital now, I came home and took a nap and just finished up some coffee and heading back, thanks again.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for keeping us posted Becky.Hope your Grandma is on the road to a fast recovery.Such a terrible thing for her to have to got through,and her family also.Keep your chins up and remember we are here for you & still sending prayers of support and fast recovery.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Gosh, how stressful! I hope that she recovers ASAP! I can't imagine going through this esp. at her age! Take care and I hope your family is well.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I am sorry to hear about your grandma going through so much!







I will keep her in my prayers for a quick recovery!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What an ordeal!







I am so sorry for all of you!








It sounds like a positive step that she is sitting up, eating, talking etc....







I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. Last night she was hallucinating pretty bad from her meds, they think the Haldol, so now they are giving her Xanax for anxiety ( I don't know why they didnt start with Xanax, Haldol is an antipsychotic, she's not psychotic, just axnious with everything going on). SHe had it in her head that they took her in as she was leaving hte hospital and that she and we all needed to escape. We will have some funny stories for her of what she said whenever all of this clears up. She told my husband she wanted a chicken sandwhich from McDonalds, so he went to get it. She asked me where he was, I said he went to get your chicken. Then she said Oh no i dont want any. We said well why did u ask for it, then she said because if I asked for it and he went then he would be able to escape. In a way it was sweet, the fact she was looking for a way for him to get out of there(since in her mind we were held hostage), but it was also very sad to see she was so not with reality. Visiting doesn't start until 10:00 this morning, but I am going to try to get there a little earlier, I hate this can only see them certain times stuff. Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers guys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 5 2005, 09:13 AM
> *Thanks guys.  Last night she was hallucinating pretty bad from her meds, they think the Haldol, so now they are giving her Xanax for anxiety ( I don't know why they didnt start with Xanax, Haldol is an antipsychotic, she's not psychotic, just axnious with everything going on).  SHe had it in her head that they took her in as she was leaving hte hospital and that she and we all needed to escape.  We will have some funny stories for her of what she said whenever all of this clears up.  She told my husband she wanted a chicken sandwhich from McDonalds, so he went to get it.  She asked me where he was, I said he went to get your chicken.  Then she said Oh no i dont want any.  We said well why did u ask for it, then she said because if I asked for it and he went then he would be able to escape.  In a way it was sweet, the fact she was looking for a way for him to get out of there(since in her mind we were held hostage), but it was also very sad to see she was so not with reality.  Visiting doesn't start until 10:00 this morning, but I am going to try to get there a little earlier, I hate this can only see them certain times stuff.  Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers guys!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I agree that Haldol is pretty drastic. My mother was having some hysteria type problems when we moved her here from Tennessee and they prescribed Haldol. But they said it would take several days (maybe longer) for it to start working. I believe there are newer drugs that are safer and do the same thing. Anyway, for anxiety, it seems to me that Xanax should help. I sure hope things get back to normal for her soon!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that shes slowly getting better and recovering!! And i'm also glad that you & your family are doing well too!! 

Just reading about the nurse and the hospital made me very ticked off!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Haldol is what is commonly used for delirium and it sort of sounds like that's what she was having. Haldol shouldn't make her halucinate though, but you never know. I hope she will be better soon.

PS. The newer drugs are mostly used in long term treatments for schizophrenia.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I always ignore visiting hours if it is family and with all that you and your family have been through, you would be protecting her. I don't think they could stop me from protecting a member of my family that they had almost killed. Power to the family who could own that hospital. I am so angry and so sorry that you all are going through this. My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 5 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Haldol is what is commonly used for delirium and it sort of sounds like that's what she was having.  Haldol shouldn't make her halucinate though, but you never know.  I hope she will be better soon.
> 
> PS.  The newer drugs are mostly used in long term treatments for schizophrenia.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69270*


[/QUOTE]

Ahhh, that's interesting... My mother had dementia and sort of freaked out when we moved her from Tennessee so they said that schizophrenia drugs seemed to work well for those situations... She was on Haldol for a very short time and then went to risperidol (sp), I believe. It all sounded like very "serious" drugs to me.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well we had another set back today. Mom called at 9 something this morning and said the hosp just called her and told her that my grandma isn't doing well at all, her blood pressure dropped again. They thought it was infection or a pulmonary embolism (blood clot to the lungs), but weren't forsure what was causing it. They put her on 2 more medication drips to raise her blood pressure. They did an echogram on her heart and they didnt believe that was causing the hypotension, then they scanned her legs for blood clots and they didn't find any. Right now they are going to take her to do a CAT scan on her chest to see if there is anything they have missed. Her oxygen level is raising, she is now on 12 liters instead of 100% oxygen on the oximizer. Mentally she is perfect today, other than a little scared and really wanting to get out of bed and try walking. She didn't eat anythign today and then I asked if she would eat jello, she said yeah, so then the nurse ordered her a tray with yellow and a soup. She is still on the pressors to raise her blood pressure though. I am home for the night I think, I am so far behind on laundry and have to work in the morning. Thanks again for all of the thoughts and prayers, I really really appreciate it







, this is just so scary







.

Oh i forgot to add, she was sleeping the last hour we were there and had fallen asleep her self, didn't need any antianxiety meds. Seemed to be an a nice comfortable sleep too. I feel bad, she didn't know I left, but I wasn't about to wake her, her sleep pattern is so screwed up. Also her oxygen saturation was up in the upper 90s while she slept which was very exciting.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Bad, bad, nursing practice. A complaint should be called in on her to the State Board of Nursing. She is dangerous. Anyone can make the call.

I hope your grandma improves and gets the heck out of there. Don't let them attempt to sideline the issue or make excuses for it. By the way, the elderly do horribly with Haldol. Hang in there!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh.. my heart is with you on this one







my grandmother was in the hospital for two weeks, and then she died, so i know how horrible it is to have her there... yikes. sounds like yours is on the way to recovery though


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope your grandmother feels better today


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay she was more active today, but very very tired and groggy. Now the hospital is telling my mom that it wasnt the narcotics, that she had too much digoxin. Not sure if it is true or not and if it is, my question is why did they pump her with Narcan (it only counteracts narcotics, won't affect Digoxin) and why wasn't she sympotmatic prior to the point that she crashed ( I would think that if her Dig level was too high-she took her last dose the morning of her surgery, then why wasn't she symptomatic during the surgery or prior to it?). They said she received 10mg of Percocet at 5:00 (really it was 6:00) and then again at 8:50, keep in mind there wsa not a pain assessment at 5:00 and she was not complaining of any pain at all the nerve blocker was running continously into her operated leg. She was able to sit up in a chair today and they have her down to one IV drip to raise her BP, Norepinepherine instead of that and Dopamine. Also she seems to be retaining a lot of water, they told us her kidney funtion from the labs shows to be working fine. I think that maybe it is due to the stress/trauma on her body they are going to give her medication to. Please keep the prayers coming,







shes got a long road, her mentality is completely fine, she is very alert and very tired. She also ate a little bit of food today







.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I'm so happy to hear that she is alert and eating today. I hope things continue to improve! You guys are in my prayers and I hope her recovery is a speedy one


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Every day sounds a little more positive!
Big hugs to you and your family!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Glad to know there is some improvement with your grandmother. It's especially good that her mind is so alert, given what she has been through. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Not doing good today guys, I haven't seen her, but I talked to my mom.














Her pneumonia is not improving, they think her kidneys are starting to shut down, and she has bleeding around her pacemaker site.














Apparently the ICU Doc is just boggled on what all is going on. They are checking her CO2 level in her lungs to see if thats part of it, because she had to go back to the face mask today. This just kills me because she was loving it so much now that we live so close we were always doing things with her and shed always say, Why didn't u do this 10 years ago? Need prayers really really bad now, things aren't looking very well.





















Im going to the hospital in a little while.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, I am so sorry to hear this. This is just really sad....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry your grandmother's not doing well today. I am keeping all of you in my prayer during this time. I really truly hope things turn around soon


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so sorry...you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no.. u made me cry














it breaks my heart hearing she's doing badly once again







it's such a rollercoaster

hang in there, its tough but you just need to hope for the best


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay guys I went to see her. The pacemaker thing is not a big deal, they said that will go away, its liike a big bruise they said. She is bleeding from the central line site so they are holding her Coumadin and putting pressure on it some to keep it from bleeding. She is VERY confused, and trying so hard to pull off her stuff, she has no clue what's going on so they have her restrained, thankfully for her own safety. The kidney doctor talked to us and said her kidneys appear to be in a state of shock. He will filter her blood in a machine tomorrow if she doesn't put urine out before then. He said he thinks it will be temporary because her kidneys were fine prior to, but we also all know that ti may before ever that she is on it. I think it will be good for her to get things cleaned out especialy with all the meds she has been taking. He told us she will get worse before she gets better. Thanks for the prayers and please please keep them coming.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 7 2005, 08:40 PM
> *  Thanks for the prayers and please please keep them coming.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









Will do!
Thanks for the update!
Hugs to you!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ive been busy the last several days and havent posted,but prayers are still coming .I was so sorry to come back and find out she hadent been doing well. We are all here for you and praying for you all.Please keep us posted Becky.I know you all must be totally stressed out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been away and had missed this thread. I wish you and your family the very best outcome to this terrible ordeal. Hope and prayers coming your way.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just got to see this thread tonight.
I feel so very sorry your dear grandmother has had such an ordeal!
Be assured that she is in my prayers !!
Terry and Missy


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone.







I am really thinking that getting the dialysis will really help her big time. Clean out the toxins and drugs that are in her, I think it will big time improve her mentality too. THe nurses and docs are great with her in the ICU. Because she is so needy as far as when she is alert always needing to be scooted up, a pillow moved etc and then when she is not so alert trying to pull out her stuff, they have someone sitting with her at all times.







MY family really really appreciates it. They had some guy in yesterday to just sit with her and help her situate when she needed it along with her nurse who was very near by (She was pretty with it yesterday). Okay mom just called, they asked her for the consent to put the catheter in her neck to do the dialysis tonight or tomorrow. I am thinking this will help out TREMENDOUSLY as far as mental status and then just gettin all that fluid off of her.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update...the prayers continue for you all.









They should have someone by her at all times...she is in the shape she is because of the horrible care she was given in the first place.

Susan


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Caesar's mommy,

I love reading your updates. I keep trying to figure out what's going on with your grandmother but there are just too many things at ones. Dialysis seems like a good idea- how high is her createnine? What about her potassium? Also, what kind of health problems did she have prior to the surgery (did she have diabetes)? After reading each of your posts, I am always thinking - that's a great idea! I guess I am still a student - not ready to be a resident yet







. I hope your grandmother gets better soon!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I hope this is a positive turn for your grandmother and that she continues to improve.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Jun 8 2005, 09:56 AM
> *I hope this is a positive turn for your grandmother and that she continues to improve.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

I hope your grandma makes a full and wonderful recovery God Bless her


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I hope today is finding her feeling much much better!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 7 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Caesar's mommy,
> 
> I love reading your updates.  I keep trying to figure out what's going on with your grandmother but there are just too many things at ones.  Dialysis seems like a good idea- how high is her createnine?  What about her potassium?  Also, what kind of health problems did she have prior to the surgery (did she have diabetes)? After reading each of your posts, I am always thinking - that's a great idea!  I guess I am still a student - not ready to be a resident yet
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I haven't gone to see her yet today, they started her dialysis at 2 and it shoudl be done soon, They told mom she is sleeping the whole time during it, so I think I will go later tonight to see her(they said she is finally resting on her own, no meds needed). I did not hear her K level, but I did hear the nurse say her Creatinine was 2.2 (She was talking to the doc, and I was trying to hear). Yeah I guess the ICU docs are really confused too as to what is going on with her. Only health problems she had prior to was HTN, A-fib, and she is on a thyroid pill but that is it pretty much, oh osteoarthritis too, I believe that is it though. No diabetes. I am really hoping she will be better when I see her tonight after having a round of dialysis. They checked her ABG's last ngiht and they were fine, I didn't hear the actual readings on each thing, but they told mom that her Blood gasses were jsut fine. They tested her and she isnt septic also, they said her WBC's are just a little elevated and she is afebrile. If you can figure out any good ideas, feel free to pass them along







. She does have a lot that all of a sudden just fell on her. 

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers for my grandma guys, I really really really appreciate it. I will update after I get home later tonight. Thank you all so very much again for keeping her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dogform (Jun 2, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just now read through the whole post...I am so sorry to read about your grandmother. Lacey and I send prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Gosh, I totally missed this thread for the past couple days and reading all of this has got me all stressed! Your Gma seems to be a strong strong lady! You need to have a celebration for her when this is all over! 

Girl, I hope all is well with you. Do they know that you're a nurse? Just wondering. Take care girl!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay I just got back. She is very sleepy, which is great because she is actually able to fall asleep herself. When she kind of woke up I walked over and held her hand and her face lit up and she said "Oh what are you doing running around so late" then I told her I came when my husband came home because i worked all day and then had to catch up on laundry and she said "Oh that is always fun". Then I told her I gave Caese a bath because he was needing it after running around outside and she said "Yeah he really shows it" Then she fell back asleep, Oh she also told me that she wasn't really sleeping that she was just resting.







Mental status for me that 5 min she was fine :















. My husband thinks she looks a lot better, I think she does, but can't really tell. They are giving her some blood because her blood pressure is lower (she is no longer on meds to keep it up). It was really good during and after dialysis and it is just now getting lower so the nurse said the blood will help because its probably just from her having that much less fluid since they took off 3-5lbs of it today. I asked if htey are doing dialysis again tomorrow, but she said she didn't know the doc would review her labs in the morning and then decide. That is the update for now, thankgoodness this one isn't a bad one again.







Thanks again everyone for the thoughts and prayers, will update you again tomorrow evening. I have to go to and EKG class all day tomorrow, so better get ready for bed.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw i'm so happy she's feeling better!!!

lets hope this is the final uphill stretch on the road to recovery


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great news Becky!!!







I'm glad your grandma is having a good day and good luck in your EKG class tomorrow (not that you'll need it







)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oops i forgot good luck in class tomorrow!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the positive report about your grandmother. I know you must be tired, but you still take the time to keep all of us informed.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What good news! I'm glad she getting better everyday!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am so glad things are improving for her... I hope it continues!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

YAY














So happy she is doing better!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope she continues to improve greatly every day!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone!







I am going to see her at 5 tonight, she is getting dialysis right now. Mom said she seemed to be pretty good mentally, just very very tired! 














I will update you guys later!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I just got back. She is looking SOOOOO good, I can not believe it!!!!!!!!!




























She was very coherent, carried on wonderful conversations with my mom and I for 2 hours. She had just finished dialysis, the doc told mom that she is doing better than he expected she would with the dialysis. They are taking otu the catheter they use for dialysis tonight and hopefully she wont need it anymore







If she doesn't make enough urine by Saturday, then they will put in a new cath and do it to her some more. Her blood pressures are wonderful! Actually even alittle on the high side (no more medication to keep it up!!!














). She is no longer on the face mask, they have her on the oximizer, which is used through her nose. She ate supper for me, not a lot, but a lot mroe than she had previously eaten!







She actually had an appitite!!!  She did get alittle confused towards the end. She was saying somthing about the floss (she was flossing her teeth after she ate) was in the way of the coumadin. We werent sure what she was talking about, she also fell asleep very soon after that, so we dont know if she wsa just exhausted after having dialysis and then visiting with us for 2 hours, or if she had heard them talk and misunderstood them or if she had heard them talk while she was dreaming and kind of put her dream together with what htey were saying. We reminded her she isn't on the Coumadin right now. Just thought I would update you again!! I can NOT believe how wonderful she is doing, I just wanted to cry when I was in there because I was/am so extremely happy and impressed!!!!!!





















Thanks again for the prayers for her guys, I truely think they are helping!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is just the bestest news














Ive been waiting since I talked to you today ,to hear how she was when you went. WONDERFUL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so happy for you and your family!!! This is wonderful news


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What a strong lady!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HAHAH I just noticed I had the same smiley combo as Tlunn! HAHAHA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow... that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay guys, I went and saw her yesterday evening. She is doing terrific! Her blood pressures are back to being high, so she is on her blood pressure meds that she took at home again to







, not that its good to have high BP, but its great for her since she was so so low! Only IV fluids she is getting is her antibiotics every 8 hours I think. They took out her central line and it looks so much nicer now because it was leaking blood pretty badly. She wsa so so alert, her eyes were wide open instead of barely open. She talked and was very coherent the whole time we were there. SHe is eating normal food now, not just the liquid stuff. They are gong to see how her labs are this morning to see if they want to do dialysis on her or not. Her kidneys are making more urine though. Her color was great too!!! They said her white blood cells are a little elvated, which indicates infection somewhere. They are sending in a lot of cultures to see what it is and where it is (praying it is not a staph infection!). She is no longer restrained, not pulling/picking at anything, you can really tell, she wants to be better. Physical therapy went in and worked on both of her legs and told her that she cna move her ankles/legs however she wants whenever she wants to. She stil has the pneumonia and is still receiving oxygen for that. They may move her to a step down unit today too and get her out of the ICU!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great news!!!! I'm so happy!!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO














The news just keeps getting better







Im so glad for you all! Soon you and your Gram will be doing all the things you have been waiting to do since you moved closer!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sooo glad she is doing better. Would'nt there be fever with a staph infection ?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay guys, another HUGE setback!





















They had to intubate her today, she is now on a ventilator. This morning she was PERFECT, then around 4pm she couldnt breath, her oxygen saturation lowered and her blood pressure lowered. SHe stayed concious the whole time(the nurse said anyway, that she continued to talk to them until they gave her the sedation), they sedated her to tube her and so she is now sedated.







THey suctioned out a lot of brown stuff out of her lungs. THey also put in an art line to get more accurate readings of her blood pressure. They don't have her on any iv meds to raise the pressure, they are going to give her blood to see if that will be enough, plus gave her a fluid bolus (a fast amount of IV fluids). I just can not believe this and am so numb right now, don't know if I wanna cry, if i wanna scream...what to do. Just can not believe this.




























She is still in the ICU. Please keep the prayers coming, we are all going ot hte church right by the hospital tomorrow so we can walk over afterwards.























Oh and they think the infection may be from the pacemaker site because she has fluid/blood around that area. The doc will drain it in the OR or Cath lab so there is a sterile field.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry that this is all happening. I can't even find the right words right now. I pray that your grandmother improves


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm so sorry, girl! Your famiy will be in my thoughts!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay my mom just called me, she called the hosp to see how my grandma was doing. They found out that it was a mucous plug that dislodged and was blocking off her bronchial tube. They are giving her a unit of blood, her blood pressures are back up. They told mom that she is doing great and is still sleeping. They ahve her on 2 different antibiotics now and are watching the dose closely since she is a dialysis patient. They said she is still making urine, so they dont know if they will need to do more dialysis on her or not for tomorrow. They watch her labs early in the morning to help them decide. So far she hasn't needed it since htey took out the catheter (the one for the dialysis that was in her groin) for it a few days ago. Just thought I would update you guys on the latest news.









Forgot, they also put a feeding tube in her because they are gonna give her some nutrition.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i gotta stop reading this thread









i am so sorry for all the ups and downs you've been through


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

oh my, you and your family are going through so much. I hope things keep improving with your grandmother.







to you!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Caesar's mommy,

Thank you for the update!! I am just curious if they did cultures (blood, urine, etc). Did the CT show signs of pneumonia? I am sorry to hear that she is not doing well.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Jun 12 2005, 01:39 AM
> *Caesar's mommy,
> 
> Thank you for the update!!  I am just curious if they did cultures (blood, urine, etc).  Did the CT show signs of pneumonia?  I am sorry to hear that she is not doing well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=71765*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah they have sent the cultures from ther central line they removed, urine, adn they are gonna culture the fluid around the pacemaker (they said they think that is where the infection is), but the doc told hte other doc not to do it at bedside, he wants to do it in the OR or Cath lab so it will be a sterile. She has been getting daily chest xrays and yes she has pneumonia, they said she had that since I think day 2 or 3 of this( this is day 9). They also sent down the stuff they suctioned out of her lungs for culture.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG your poor Grandmother and your family you have all been through so much. I do hope she continues to get better.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay good news!  Mom just called and she is doing really good!







They are weaning her off of the ventilator, they have her oxygen lower on it.  They got more stuff out of her lungs and think they have it all!







Dr. said she does not need dialysis today either!







She is waking up some and they are telling her what happend and what day it is. They said she will probably be off of it tomorrow!




























We are getting ready to go to church and then go see her!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So glad to hear the good news!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Your news is like a rollercoaster! Im very glad she's ok!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes it is like a rollercoaster! We went to see her, she was sleeping still, so we didn't wake her. They are still planning on taking out the vent tomorrow


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Just got back from the hosp. She was awake.







I think she is confused she really wants out of bed and the tube out of her throat. The nurse yesterday gave her Fentanyl and afterwards noticed that she has an allergy band on with Fentanyl on it (yet another mistake







-she said seh told the doc and so the doc said ok we wont give her anymore ), so she is kind of parinoid right now. This is what made her hallucinate so bad after her pacemaker was placed, thats why they put the allergy band on her for it. I will update you guys tomorrow evening after I see her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Another mistake?!?! I'm so sorry this is all happening!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jun 12 2005, 10:08 PM
> *Another mistake?!?!  I'm so sorry this is all happening!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah annoying, but definantely nto anything like the other mistakes. I can see where she was in a hurry to sedate my grandma and give her the pain meds since they were doing an emegency intubation on her, but then again, it was on her allergy band -_-


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 12 2005, 10:06 PM
> *Just got back from the hosp.  She was awake.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What the [email protected]#LL







What is wrong with that hosp??????? Hope she gets outta there fast! Prayers still!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Talked to mom, she said my grandma is still on the vent and they are slowly weaning her off. The secretions they are sucking out of her lungs is looking a lot better than what it had looked like. I don't know if i will go up this evening or wait until tonight because mom said she was sleeping and they are trying to keep it that way. When she is awake, she tries to pull the vent out ( I don't blame her







)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOODNESS! Why are they so unorganized?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, my mom talked to my grandmas lung doctor. They told her that seh will be off the vent in a few days and that she had respiratory failure. He told her that she is responding to the antibiotics and that they are still weaning her off the oxygen/vent. They said they have her at 40% O2 now. We are all going to go see her at 5 tonight, I didn't go last night since they had her sedated. Mom said they said that she was alert and calm and stuff today so she didn't think they had sedated her. ( My mom had to go back to her home for a day or 2 and is ocming back here now).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a trying time for you. I hope your grand'ma will be out of the wood soon.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, she is very much alert. Frustrated that she has the vent I think. Mom explained to her a few times about why she is on it and that she should be off in 2-3 days. She is having a hard time communicating, can only ask yes/no questions to her. THe nurse is looking for a letter borad, I told mom about that, I use that when I have a vented pt, because it is frustrating to not beable to communicate. Mom also helped her exercise her legs. Thats the update for now, thanks all for the thoughts/prayers and please keep them coming for her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well she is still on the vent. They did a trial with her today to see if they could get her off of it, but she still has fluid in her lungs so they are going to wait until maybe tomorrow. We went to see her last night. She looks really good minus the tubes. She was well enough to write she wrote she was hungry, wanted toast, soup and pudding







. They told her they will get that for her as soon as she is off the vent. We brushed her hair put her glasses on and she watched TV for awhile last night too. Seemed to be really good, I can't wait for them to get that vent out of her then I think she will truely be up hill pretty nicely!







Thanks for asking, and please keep thoughts/prayers coming for her, she is really doing better


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear she is improving. Hope everyday is a better day for her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great to hear!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'd hoped that when i got back that your grandma would be all better

still; glad she's improving!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 16 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Well she is still on the vent. They did a trial with her today to see if they could get her off of it, but she still has fluid in her lungs so they are going to wait until maybe tomorrow.  We went to see her last night.  She looks really good minus the tubes.  She was well enough to write she wrote she was hungry, wanted toast, soup and pudding
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a good report. You should go home and start cooking for your Grandma


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So glad things are finally looking better for her!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay I just talked to my mom...they took my grandma off hte vent!!!






















She is sitting up, awake and suctioning out her own secretions of her mouth.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jun 18 2005, 10:19 AM
> *Okay I just talked to my mom...they took my grandma off hte vent!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What wonderful news


----------

